# industrial wrist brace catty



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

hi there just thought id show this pult ive made from a off cut of oak and sum industrial 1 inch steel flat bar fitted with tubes . thanks .grant


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

I like the heavy duty stuff so I like that! Also, it would be easy to make a 2nd set of forks for it that use the "clamp on" method for flatbands and tubes.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

i can see a lot of skill gone into that.


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

fish said:


> i can see a lot of skill gone into that.


thanks


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Good job, should be a good shooter











grant said:


> hi there just thought id show this pult ive made from a off cut of oak and sum industrial 1 inch steel flat bar fitted with tubes . thanks .grant
> View attachment 669
> View attachment 670


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks cool.







Does the fork rotate or is is tightened down so it doesn't move?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That looks the business.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great looking shooter! I like it!


----------



## pawzzz (Jan 15, 2010)

I think a whole bunch of folks are going to be flattering you with imitations of your design - well done!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

nice and clean catty!


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> Looks cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey thanx nah it dont rotate bolted down solid i guess i could loosen it off and see wot its like could be a bit stiff at full draw tho


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

That's a well made brace catty! My only concern is at the forks which might reduce your band life. Maybe have something in between band/metal contact? Keep up the good work!


----------



## posoloaca (Mar 19, 2010)

grant said:


> hi there just thought id show this pult ive made from a off cut of oak and sum industrial 1 inch steel flat bar fitted with tubes . thanks .grant
> View attachment 669
> View attachment 670


really good idea...hope it`s ok if I try it









only one thing dough...I see on the handle that where your pointer should be there is like trigger "place"...is`n`that bothering you when you are shooting?


----------



## julesj (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice work Grant!!!


----------



## grant (Feb 22, 2010)

posoloaca said:


> hi there just thought id show this pult ive made from a off cut of oak and sum industrial 1 inch steel flat bar fitted with tubes . thanks .grant
> View attachment 669
> View attachment 670


really good idea...hope it`s ok if I try it









only one thing dough...I see on the handle that where your pointer should be there is like trigger "place"...is`n`that bothering you when you are shooting?
[/quote]

yea sure it is jus lemme see a pic of it wen its done







nah it dosent bother me i used a barnett diablo for years
which has a trigger like shape before i started making cattys i took the pistol grip shape from my walther cp99 air pistol which is really comfortable


----------

